# Sandwell College - Birmingham - 2012



## Derelict-UK (Oct 14, 2012)

I had the fortunate experience of studying here in 2010, Adult Education FTW!!

The main building is such a nice construction, gloss tiled walls, an excellent reception area and beautiful stairwells.

The building was exited around March this year and has been stripped of virtually anything in value.

A few months ago I was talking to a teacher of the college and he said that it was used from June to August by the police for dog training which would explain the various dog sized holes around the complex (some are too small to get through due to my love of bread products!!).

According to the teacher, the majority will be demolished for housing, I am not sure what will happen to the older building, but the rest originate from the 70's.


Explored on my tod, 3 trips over 2 days (I was scared off in the morning of the 2nd day as I noticed what looked like a police dog handler doing checks of the courtyard, not wanting a bitten arm, I decided to get a pain au chocolat & a coffee and come back later).

Pics (there are a few)...

Exterior Shots...

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





Shall we go inside??

8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15. Double Dome?





16.





17.





18.





19.





20.





21.





22.





23.





24.





25.






Continued in the next post...


----------



## Derelict-UK (Oct 14, 2012)

26. Construction area (aka how to build a wall)





27. Nice drawing, shame you can't use it!





28.





29.





30. The film production building... 





31. Leaflets Circa 1999...





32. The building was very dangerous, seeping floors all over. It seemed it had not been used in a long time,





33.





34. Boomin' Marvelous!!





35. Letter Land!!!!!





36.





37.





38. Back to the main building...





39.





40.





41.





42.





43.





44.





45.





46.





47.





48. Note the Projector room, I couldn't get in here due to Security sunbathing (Must try harder Sir!)





49.





50. Props





51.





52.





53. Brand New MS-DOS 5!!






Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii






And a sign from the force, doesn't he look fuffy!!







This is what they have moved into...

Copyright Sandwell Council...





*D-UK*


----------



## skankypants (Oct 14, 2012)

"bostin"pics,great report thanks for sharing.


----------



## abel101 (Oct 14, 2012)

AWESOME 

may have to give this a check! 

thanks for sharing! nice rooftop shots aswel


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 15, 2012)

Outstanding report there mate! Cheers for sharing


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 15, 2012)

Thats a really decent report. ''Dog sized holes'' made me laugh


----------



## mookster (Oct 15, 2012)

That's one for me to check out when I'm in Brum next....


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 15, 2012)

What a great report!!!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 15, 2012)

Whoa! You weren't kidding about the stairwells! Love it! Big kahunas for doing it alone, hats off to you. Really does look an epic explore!


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 15, 2012)

Wowser great set of images , the older bit does look really nice, am looking forward to this one


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 15, 2012)

Amazing building,whats ts future? great photos.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. 



flyboys90 said:


> Amazing building,whats ts future? great photos.



Sandwell College had a couple of other sites that have already been demolished for new housing, I think this has the same future. I'm not sure what will happen to the older blocks, but they may be converted into flats.


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 16, 2012)

Hot Dog dude. That's massive. Love that blue ceiling. Quality report fella


----------



## strider8173 (Oct 16, 2012)

nice images realy clear and well done.


----------



## constantined (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow that looks like an amazing place to visit!

So that's the "school holiday summer camp then for the police force's dogs" then??!!

Major respect for (a) doing it on your own and (b) it being a police training ground and you are right under their noses! 

Are them brick walls in a construction skills type workshop?

C


----------



## sonyes (Oct 16, 2012)

Brilliant report of a fantastic place. You got a cracking selection of shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Oct 16, 2012)

constantined said:


> Wow that looks like an amazing place to visit!
> 
> So that's the "school holiday summer camp then for the police force's dogs" then??!!
> 
> ...



Yeah, construction skills. 

The college was a technical college so did more than your average re-do your GCSE's type college.


----------



## MrDan (Dec 19, 2012)

I wonder if the message on the black board was written by a former student!
Definitely looks like they've moved up in the world.
I love reports on educational sites.


----------



## projectionman (Dec 21, 2012)

excellent report that mate lets hope someone does the projection room thanks


----------



## MCrosbie (Dec 28, 2012)

That looks NICE  nice shots love shot 11, nice landing and dome window!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 28, 2012)

The interior detailing in this place is great, and you've captured it nicely.


----------



## MrDan (Dec 29, 2012)

Could not get passed the security last week!


----------



## baillie78 (Jan 6, 2013)

Fantastic images mate, this is about 15 mins from me (oldbury) if you or anyone want to go back ill gladly tag along if im allowed? im a newbie so looking for a buddy and a point in the right direction


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 6, 2013)

lovely set, looks amazing!

L x


----------

